

Will the real data scientist please stand up? - denzil_correa
http://www.zdnet.com/article/cut-the-marketing-nonsense-will-the-real-data-scientist-please-stand-up/

======
mathattack
This is a huge pet peeve of mine. In the 90s, the market was flooded by
Marketing majors who learned a few lines of HTML. It ended poorly.

